# Kitless Rollerball



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

I posted this as well in the SOYP forum.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48472
It's my first time making the RB nib, but with practice.... There is a lot of potential here, I think a bit of brass or aluminum at the tip may look good, but I wanted to keep it light.  Any and all comments welcome.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think it needs any metal at the nib, it looks nice as-is!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks George, This is a new step for me.  I was going for Think's RB pen style.  They have an interesting style to them.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes i agree with George also what length is the pen with the cap on,i also see you haven't used a clip, any reason or just going for a different look.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 29, 2009)

Nicely done, I agree with George it does not need any metal. The darker resin at the tip looks great.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a sick blank! Where did you get it?

The pen is awesome. I would like to start playing around to find out how to make a kitless pen. Just need to find the time.....


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> That is a sick blank! Where did you get it?
> 
> The pen is awesome. I would like to start playing around to find out how to make a kitless pen. Just need to find the time.....



The blank is called Dragon's Breath and Charlie (Newlondon88) is the responsible party.  I agree with you, these blanks are awesome, they have a lot of character and are great to turn.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2009)

johncrane said:


> Yes i agree with George also what length is the pen with the cap on,i also see you haven't used a clip, any reason or just going for a different look.



John, the total length is approx. 15.5 cm (the only scaleI can find is metric at he moment, and no micrometer at work).  I liked the Think pen, and wannted to have a nib that had the same material rather than the same old El Grande RB.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great looking pen Cris . On acrylics I don't think you need any metal in the tip , on wood I use a brass tube or sleeve to support the refill inside the tip .


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 29, 2009)

That pen looks beautiful just the way it is.  I agree with not using any metal.  It might detract from the "simple elegance" of your work (although I suspect it wasn't that simple).


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool work Cris !


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice Kit-less Cris, looks fine without the metal to me, but you know how I feel about metal on a custom pen.            Great Job, keep up the nice work  :cat:


----------



## avbill (Jun 30, 2009)

If my pens looked half that nice I be happy as a clam.


----------



## CSue (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the look of it just like you made it here.  Very beautiful work!


----------

